# Now I have a question about Lotus Lights :)



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a kitchen job coming up. I'm putting in Lotus Lights but they also want to match an adjoining room. The adjoining room has 6" cans.

I can pull out the cans and put in 6" Lotus Lights throughout; that's not an issue. 12W will be crazy bright, though, in an 8' ceiling. I will be dimming them but that leads to a dimming question. If I dim them 25% just to get down to normal brightness, how much usable dimming will I have left? I have been using cheap Cooper Dimmers on the 9W. They dim from about 50 to 100% which has been acceptable. The 12 Watt might cause me some issues, though. Is there a better dimmer and, if so, how do these lights perform in the lower dimming range?

The other alternative is to go 4" with goof rings.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I have been installing the Lithonia brand which is similar enough to Lotus. I mainly install 6" since the 4" look so small and customers like the 6" look. They are very bright, but the Diva dimmers I have been using work just fine for living rooms and bedrooms.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What kind of dimming range are you getting out of the Divas, Hack? I just put 12W in a 12' ceiling and they were plenty bright. Did you put in the standard Lithonia or low lumen?

I will also be using a Pico remote. Don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Lithonia only has 1 model, the 1/2" thick one. They don't make multiple models in the same diameter like Lotus does. The 4" is 9.6w and the 6" is 13w. They offer 3000K and 4000K, I've only used the 3000K, the 4000K has a bit more lumen output.

The dimming range for the Diva's and the Skylark dimmers I have used was low enough, IMO. But you should really try it out with the Lotus and a few different dimmers since it could be different.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Lithonia makes two wattage in 6". I assume you have been using the standard 13 watt. If I use a 12W Lotus with Luton dimming, I'm thinking it will work out.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Lithonia makes two wattage in 6".


You're right, that's news to me.

I see they make a "Low Lumen" model which is 12.6w versus the normal model which is 13w. I've never seen the low lumen model for sale nor see why the .4 watts would make much of a difference.

ETA: Just so people don't get confused, this is different than Lotus. The higher wattage Lotus won't fit under a joist because it's much thicker with a big heatsink. With the Lithonia's, both are only 1/2" thick and will fit under a joist.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> You're right, that's news to me.
> 
> I see they make a "Low Lumen" model which is 12.6w versus the normal model which is 13w. I've never seen the low lumen model for sale nor see why the .4 watts would make much of a difference.


Yeah, it seems silly to me too. I guess you would have to see them side by side. LED wattage can be misleading.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Lotus has a 6" super thin.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Lotus has a 6" super thin.


Yes, the Lithonia's are all the superthin size is what I meant. 

Back to the dimming topic, I could only speak to Lithonia brand which was able to dim them low enough in my opinion, and I like lamp light in bedrooms and living rooms, so I would assume the dimming was low enough for most people.

Wire up one of your temp Lotus lights with a dimmer and hold it up by the ceiling for the customer.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the help, Hack.

:vs_peace:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice to see you two back on track!


----------



## FMC8911 (Mar 24, 2012)

I have also been using the Divas with the Lithonia wafers and never had a complaint about the dimming. Had a customer buy Leviton dimmers because he got them $2 cheaper and then ended up paying me to come back and swap them out to Divas because they wouldnt dim low enough


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

So what came of this, 99cents? How did you like the 6 inchers?

Personally, I think the 4 inchers look too small, the 6 inchers look nice. But they are too bright.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> So what came of this, 99cents? How did you like the 6 inchers?
> 
> Personally, I think the 4 inchers look too small, the 6 inchers look nice. But they are too bright.


Just finished rough in. It will be a few weeks before I am back to do finishing.


----------

